# Retrofitting Soap Dishes



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I put in a shower about six months ago. I put a 2 tier built in niche in this shower. 

Homeowner calls me today saying he wishes he had put in a soap dish or two on top of everything else.

I haven't called him back yet. I'm tempted to tell him he is just S.O.L. 

Before I do, looking to see if there are any suggestions here to tile in a soap dish without effin' up the intstall I just did. 

About the only thing I could think of is pulling out the dreaded RotoZip, but I think there is a good chance of messing up the waterproofing behind the tile this way.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just thinking out loud here.....

Could you attach some kind of tile cove molding and then set a dish on top of that?

Are you able to fabricate something or are you stuck with pre-made pieces?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you have any granite sills or trim?

Maybe the fabricators could make a 2 shelf corner caddy to glue up.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Latapoxy :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Corner shelves made of granite/marble/silestone/quartz etc. Take your grinder and make slots in the sides for pennys or dimes. Remove grout in the necessary joints. Epoxy pennies/dimes in above mentioned slots, use to locate shelves in corners and epoxy into cleaned out joints. Profit.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

The wall tile is 18" travertine. I could easily fab up a shelf out of 1/2" tile or a spare piece of 1 1/8" I have laying around.

I've never used Latipoxy before. You really think that would hold properly?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> The wall tile is 18" travertine. I could easily fab up a shelf out of 1/2" tile or a spare piece of 1 1/8" I have laying around.
> 
> I've never used Latipoxy before. You really think that would hold properly?


Hell yes.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Hell yes.


...and don't forget to charge out the wazoo for the aggrivation... :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Spare change biscuits really needed for this if I run a full thickness 1 1/8" shelf?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Corner shelves made of granite/marble/silestone/quartz etc. Take your grinder and make slots in the sides for pennys or dimes. Remove grout in the necessary joints. Epoxy pennies/dimes in above mentioned slots, use to locate shelves in corners and epoxy into cleaned out joints. Profit.


here's one that was an after thought. made it work.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Spare change biscuits really needed for this if I run a full thickness 1 1/8" shelf?


With Latapoxy, probably not. But still couldn't hurt.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the knowledge boys.. I learned something new tonight. That's 2 days in a row this week. Love it!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This sounds like a top secret thread that should be moved to another area :whistling:

We can't have all the trade secrets public... :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> This sounds like a top secret thread that should be moved to another area :whistling:


Are you trying to exclude Brian and Craig?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

No...
They can give up their passwords to OhioHomeDoctor and they'll be in the Penthouse in 3 days... :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> No...
> They can give up their passwords to OhioHomeDoctor and they'll be in the Penthouse in 3 days... :laughing:


Penthouse? I have got to get posting..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Penthouse? I have got to get posting..


You already got your keys.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You already got your keys.


Suuuure I did.......


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And you have probably the nastiest welcome thread in the penthouse...ever :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> And you have probably the nastiest welcome thread in the penthouse...ever :laughing:


:lol:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> Spare change biscuits really needed for this if I run a full thickness 1 1/8" shelf?


I would. If nothing else it helps hold everything in place until it dries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

...must be "middle child" syndrome...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> :lol:


Thanks, I do the best I can. The ole timers love me at diy too.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I would. If nothing else it helps hold everything in place until it dries. :thumbsup:


Yeppers! Prolly better than 2x4's and tape :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

> I've never used Latipoxy before. You really think that would hold properly?





LATAPOXY 310
Compressive Strength ANSI A118.3–5.6 8300–8450 psi 

Tensile Strength ANSI A118.3–5.7 1500–2100 psi 

Thermal Shock ANSI A118.3–5.8** 1030–1600 psi


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Just ordered the "mini tub" off of Amazon for $30. Should do the trick.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have use latipoxy with tacks of hot glue to hold until poxy dried. Then color match silicone grout. You would break that shelf trying to pull it off.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have use latipoxy with tacks of hot glue to hold until poxy dried. Then color match silicone grout. You would break that shelf trying to pull it off.


Hot glue is a nice trick too!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Hot glue is a nice trick too!


Dont forget to like my fb page and thank my post......

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/check-out-fb-page-i-had-built-105335/


----------

